# FIFA World Cup every 2 years instead of 4?



## Costello (Oct 5, 2021)

There's a debate recently about whether it'd be good to have the World Cup every 2 years instead of every 4 years.

https://www.espn.com.sg/football/fi...d-cons-of-fifa-chief-arsene-wengers-blueprint

Why is this on the table?


> FIFA president Gianni Infantino wants bigger World Cups -- the 2026 finals in the United States, Mexico and Canada will be the first 48-nation tournament -- and he also wants the international game to reclaim some of the financial power, commercial impact and status of the club game.
> 
> Staging World Cups every two years, as well as continental championships in the intervening years, would ensure a fixed, annual slot in the football calendar for the international game to dominate the agenda.
> 
> ...



But of course this is a sensitive issue. From what I've read a lot of the top coaches and players are against it.

What do you think?


----------



## AmandaRose (Oct 5, 2021)

It's a terrible idea. For me  it would devalue the competition as I think there is something special about only having it once every 4 years. Plus more World cups would mean more heartbreak as Scotland fail to qualify for even more tournaments


----------



## Costello (Oct 5, 2021)

AmandaRose said:


> It's a terrible idea. For me  it would devalue the competition as I think there is something special about only having it once every 4 years. Plus more World cups would mean more heartbreak as Scotland fail to qualify for even more tournaments


That was my initial reaction too. It's kind of sacred!
But on the other hand the Champions League is every year and it is also very exciting and intense.

The world cups are so great for economies around the world... but this is something only a politician would say.


----------



## pwsincd (Oct 5, 2021)

so here in the uk there is already too many games played. in the two years between the world cup we also have the euros. 

its just a cash cow for FIFA....


----------



## AmandaRose (Oct 5, 2021)

pwsincd said:


> so here in the uk there is already too many games played. in the two years between the world cup we also have the euros.
> 
> its just a cash cow for FIFA....


Yep and let's not forget about the shitty nation's league.


----------



## Costello (Oct 6, 2021)

pwsincd said:


> so here in the uk there is already too many games played. in the two years between the world cup we also have the euros.
> 
> its just a cash cow for FIFA....


yeah there are way too many games overall, the players are exhausted and get injured very frequently...

on the other hand, if there are more games, then you could have more players in the squad
that would let more young players emerge and play at the highest professional levels.
imagine all these kids who train all their life but never get to play a professional game.

for sure at FIFA all their decisions are driven by the idea that economical growth must be achieved at all costs.


----------



## Guggimon (Oct 6, 2021)

As long Ajax Amsterdam is in it and Above Feyenoord Rotterdam... I don't mind


----------



## SG854 (Oct 7, 2021)

Human life span is too short, every 4 years is a bad idea. You can literally go through high school in that time


----------



## Costello (Oct 7, 2021)

SG854 said:


> Human life span is too short, every 4 years is a bad idea. You can literally go through high school in that time


that's why there are 60 other games per year per team...
main league in the country, national cup, league cup, Champion's league, etc.
no time to rest


----------



## Satangel (Nov 2, 2021)

Costello said:


> that's why there are 60 other games per year per team...
> main league in the country, national cup, league cup, Champion's league, etc.
> no time to rest


Well the 2 year World Cup would come with more rest for the players. IIRC they would scratch the Nations League (congratz France on the win btw) and have longer national team periods in the year. Mandatory restperiod in july (currently this isn't the case). 

THe 2 year World Cup is just 1 of the changes FIFA wants. Of course it's about money and power between UEFA & FIFA but just saying this 2 year World Cup is too fast. 

I like the 4 year World Cup too tbh but I'd like it more to see less games, more quality. Players really are getting stretched to the maximum, it's not humanly possible anymore :'(


----------



## Deleted member 514389 (Nov 2, 2021)

Bet they want to recoup costs from lost pandemic times.

Those dirty moneybags.
Always only about them.


----------

